# Paypal Currency



## Waterloo (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi all! If I want to offer pricing options in dollars, pounds, euros, etc. Paypal will accept them and then convert them all to dollars?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think you can set the currency somewhere in your PayPal settings, but I'm not sure if you can use multiple currencies for the same product.

If you login to PayPal, they should be able to give you more info:
http://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...rior_transaction_id=360748&answer_id=16777216


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 26, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I think you can set the currency somewhere in your PayPal settings, but I'm not sure if you can use multiple currencies for the same product.
> If you login to PayPal, they should be able to give you more info:
> http://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_help-ext&nodeid=25566&leafid=1968&prior_transaction_id=360748&answer_id=16777216


Thanks Rodney! yes, they accept multiple currencies. Here´s the answer to my question:


How does PayPal determine the foreign exchange rate for currency conversions?








PayPal is not a currency dealer and therefore must purchase foreign currencies from its bank. PayPal receives a quoted wholesale rate from its bank (twice a day) and adds a 2.5% spread above this rate to determine the retail foreign exchange rate that is applied to customers who make a transaction that involves a currency conversion (such as a payment in Euros from a U.S. dollar balance), or a withdrawal of dollars by a U.K. user to his local bank account. The dollars must be converted to pounds sterling before withdrawal.


----------

